# Pokemon Fusion



## Light (Apr 27, 2013)

"Glooras",  "Maton", "Pikaizard", "Ekpie", "Pikazard"

So I thought this was worth sharing. It takes the body from the first choice and the head and color scheme from the second choice and puts them together. Most combinations are horribly flawed and none are perfect, but I thought it was amusing.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 6, 2013)

I hope this isn't thread bumping, but I stumbled across this through Vsauce and had to come here to make a thread about it, only there was already one here.

Some of them look sort of okay.











Then again















This is what nightmares look like.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 6, 2013)

It bugs me that this site is kind of half-assed. I mean, I get that obviously automatically-generated fusions could never look _good_, but solving stuff like the frequently incorrect outline colors should be pretty trivial, and if the guy had an ounce of spriting skill he could do a way better job of cutting out the heads/faces (I mean, he does that manually anyway according to the blog post explaining how it works). So every time I look at it I just feel this itching to make a better one.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 7, 2013)

The quality of the sprites isn't great, but it did inspire a lot of really cool artwork. There's a group on deviantart dedicated to it. 

A couple of my favourites:

Ratuk! Such a prefect combination. It'd make a good boss in a sewer based video game.

Magnemeleon. (This person's artstyle in general is pretty awesome, actually)

Charchamp! And there's links to more fusion art on the right. 

And here's a big mish-mash of really good ones. (Credit to littleblackrabbit)


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, Bellsprout and Weepinbell mouths are compatible with a lot of things that don't have weird mouths. (Not Weepinbell with itself though, somehow) But Victreebel's eyes-with-a-patch-of-skin thing doesn't go with anything. Sometimes it even deletes the mouth. And the multi-heads...


----------



## Dar (Jul 10, 2013)

Byrus said:


> The quality of the sprites isn't great, but it did inspire a lot of really cool artwork. There's a group on deviantart dedicated to it.
> 
> A couple of my favourites:
> 
> ...


So basically, people take things that are half-assed, and quadruple-ass them?


----------



## Scootaloo (Jul 10, 2013)

i found about this website on tumblr and decided to fuse some pokemon.
this is a monstrosity that i found on it.


----------



## Skoonk (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 10, 2013)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Jdrawer (Jul 10, 2013)

Golkazam is one of my favorites.


----------



## CosmicIceMaster (Mar 22, 2015)

I have Made some of my own pokemon Fusions! here are some :P


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2016)

Mewbro actually looks really good... XD Certainly much better than a derpy Slowbro.






Mewtung looks like this thing that jumps you during Halloween and yells "GIMME ALL YER CANDY."






Gloobra looks like it's really hungry...






Omatle would be the scariest starter EVER.














Kaktwo, Beetwo and Sandtwo look incredible! They're just like true aliens now. XD






Oh, hey, Admiral Ackbar.






Startwo has a helmet.






...MAGIQUEEN.






Geoto... look at this grumpy Ditto, oh gods.

Exeggutor as main Pokémon and anything as the second one. They're _amazing_. ...I can't handle Exeggdos and the Exeggtini line! XD


----------



## Stormrycon (Oct 28, 2017)

Whenever I go to Pokemon Fusion, I make funny names instead (Funny to me) or real words. I made one called Artichoke (Articuno and Machoke) and Ninenine (Ninetales and Arcanine)


----------

